# Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!



## FishHunter80Bln (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben?

Vielleicht besteht Interesse?!
Ich bin mit meinem Maschinenbaustudium fast fertig. Ich habe dabei die "Leidenschaft" zur CAD-Modellierung gefunden. Ich denke soetwas kann sicher mal gebraucht werden, wenn man ein spezielles Teilfür eine Rute oder Rotte benötigt, ein Grobentwurf für einen Angelköder oder was weiss auch immer. 

Es sind Autodesk Produkte genauso vorhanden wie Creo Wildfire 5.0(ehemal Pro Egineer)

Hier mal ein Werk von mir:






Es ist ein Stoßdämpfer aus dem Modellbau in 1:8 wer also mal dahingehend Hilfe benötigt, darf gerne mal anfragen :k


----------



## Willi Wobbler (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hey ! Die Idee ist gut. Ich könnte das Angebot erweitern auf Catia V4 und Catia V5 Konstruktionen im Solid und Surfacedesign erweitern... :m

Habe leider kein Beispiel greifbar. Selbst hab ich nur mal ein Klingelschild mit Namen und ein Bootsrutenhalter selbst konstruiert. Also bei Bedarf kann sich auch bei mir  gemeldet werden. Will aber meinem Vorredner keine Konkurenz sein, sondern nur das Angebot erweitern


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

@ Willi Wobbler schön, wie fit bist Du mit Catia? Ich habe gestern mit meinem CrashKurs angefangen, mir ist ein wenig schwindelig geworden ;-)


----------



## Willi Wobbler (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hab nen 1-wöchigen Grundkurs gemacht. 3 Tage für Fortgeschrittene und noch nen 5 Tage Kurs in Sachen Surface Design. Arbeite seit den Schulungen fasst täglich mit Catia V5. Insgesamt seit 2005.


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Sehr schön... ich lerne das jetzt auch an der Uni!

Wir müssen einen Motor bauen der sich auch bewegen soll, mal schauen was das wird |bigeyes


----------



## Alex.k (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Vielleicht können wir was gemeinsam starten und was entwickeln? Oder eine Rolle nachbauen 
Bin selbst begeisterter Fan von CAD...

Hier mal von mir, gestern gebaut(modelliert):


----------



## crossfire (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Und ich arbeite mit AutoDesk Inventor Professional 2012 auch ein sehr schönes Programm das sich relativ einfach selbst erklärt und sehr gut aufgebaut ist.
Ich hab aber auch nur Einzelteilzeichnungen oder kleine Baugruppen auf meinen Rechner.

Benutzt jemand auch Simulations Programme für CAD Bauteile ?


----------



## Downbeat (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Nachdem wir doch einige Leute haben, die mit entsprechenden Medien innovativ tätig werden können, mach ich mal einen Vorschlag.

Konstruiert doch mal eine möglichst einfache und haltbare Rolle, vielleicht aus Aluminium. Ich dachte vom Design her, an sowas wie die Van Staal VS100S nur in klein, sagen wir mal zum Matchangeln.

Nur eine Idee oder ein Denkanstoss, oder wäre das schon zu kompliziert?


----------



## dr.exe (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

und ich arbeite mit Papier, Lineal und Bleistift#6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



dr.exe schrieb:


> und ich arbeite mit Papier, Lineal und Bleistift#6



Hallo,

könntest Du, mit " Papier, Lineal und Bleistift" die Idee, aus dem Beitrag zuvor, verwirklichen?
-----------------------------------------------------
"... Konstruiert doch mal eine möglichst einfache und haltbare Rolle,  vielleicht aus Aluminium. Ich dachte vom Design her, an sowas wie die  Van Staal VS100S nur in klein, sagen wir mal zum Matchangeln.

Nur eine Idee oder ein Denkanstoss, oder wäre das schon zu kompliziert? 		
-----------------------------------------------------
Mir ist es egal in welcher Form ich eine Konstruktion bekomme.
Mit CAD gezeichnet als Datei, habe ich es einfacher, Teile mit CNC zu fertigen.
Wenn aber ein gute Konstruktion mit allen Maßangaben gemacht ist, kann ich auch damit arbeiten.

Gruß

Theodor


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Man müsste aber auch bei der Konstruktion irgendwelche Kräfte haben die man annehmen kann, damit man einerseits stabil genug gestalten anders herum aber auch so leicht wie möglich konstruieren kann.


----------



## jkc (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hi, 

habe auch die Möglichkeit mit AutoCAD zu arbeiten, wobei es mir ja nicht viel bringt, wenn ich das Teil nur als Zeichnung habe und nicht umsetzen kann, da keine Möglichkeit. 

Ich bräuchte momentan ein Teil für eine Rod-Pod-Bootshalterung; die untere Halbschale vom Kugelgelenk des Fishcons; Größenordnung vielleicht so 90mm x 30mm im Durchmesser, könnte hier jemand sowas umsetzen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Downbeat (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Was für Kräfte, an welchen Stellen brauchst du denn?


----------



## Boedchen (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

GRIEEENS
Na denn ma los, wenn wer Unterstützung benötigt: ICH Kann helfen ^^
Binn IHK Zertifiziert im Bereich Autodesk Produkte,
Gleichzeitig div, andere CAD / CAM Produkte vorhanden.
Was die Fertigung angeht:
5Achs Simultan kein Problem.
Erfahrungen?
20 Jahre sollten in den Bereichen reichen denke ich.
Vohandene Schnitstellen:
ALLE Gängigen CAD Formate.
ähhhm |kopfkrat
Genug geprollt ^^:vik:


----------



## HEIWO (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



Boedchen schrieb:


> GRIEEENS
> Na denn ma los, wenn wer Unterstützung benötigt: ICH Kann helfen ^^
> Binn IHK Zertifiziert im Bereich Autodesk Produkte,
> Gleichzeitig div, andere CAD / CAM Produkte vorhanden.
> ...


 
Jep, stimme Dir voll zu;
aaaber die Zeiten von Papier, Bleistift, Zirkel, Linealen und letztendlich Rapidograph waren doch schön und wesentlich ruhiger.

Ich erspar mir das mitprollen.

HW


----------



## Boedchen (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



HEIWO schrieb:


> Jep, stimme Dir voll zu;
> aaaber die Zeiten von Papier, Bleistift, Zirkel, Linealen und letztendlich Rapidograph waren doch schön und wesentlich ruhiger.
> 
> Ich erspar mir das mitprollen.
> ...



Zum Glück ist die Zeit vorbei...immer dieses Gequitsche mit den Rasierklingen ^^ 
Also ich arbeite echt gerne mit der neuen Technik, auch wenn sie ab und an zeigt das es noch reichlich DAU giebt ^^:vik:


----------



## HEIWO (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist die Zeit vorbei...immer dieses Gequitsche mit den Rasierklingen ^^
> Also ich arbeite echt gerne mit der neuen Technik, auch wenn sie ab und an zeigt das es noch reichlich DAU giebt ^^:vik:


 
Nun, ja, ich bin doch erst 61! mit ??? nem bischen erfahrung#t
Aber genug geprollt

HW


----------



## Schxxnwxld (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hallo HW,

genau wegen dem: "...bischen erfahrung" , habe ich Dich in einem vorhergehenden Beitrag gefragt, ob Du eine Angelrolle konstruieren würdest.

Mir geht es um die Konstruktion.
Die Diskusionen ob CAD oder Bleistift wurden vor über 20 Jahren geführt, wer inzwischen die Vorteile von CAD noch nicht erkannt hat, den versuche ich nicht von CAD zu überzeugen.

Wenn man über den Tellerand von CAD schaut, findet man CAM.
Für mich ist es eine Freude, dass ich die NC-Programme für meine Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker und Centerpin-Rollen nicht in tagelanger Arbeit "von Hand" schreiben muss, sondern in Sekunden aus CAD generieren kann.

Wenn Du in Google die Stichworte "Theodor cnc" eingibst findes Du auf meiner Webseite viel Informationen zu CAD un CNC.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische ^^

Wer würde denn aus meinen CAD Zeichnungen gegen schmalen Taler das konstruierte Teil erstellen?


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Ja ich habe auch etwas ahnung von Iventor und hab auch schon so einige sachen konstruiert, nichts großes aber für den hausgebrauch und meiner Ausbildung reicht es bisscher noch :q. Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich auch sehr viel dafür interessiere und hoffe, dass ich in Zukunft auch noch mehr Erfahrungen mit Inventor sammeln kann und mich richtig in die Materie reinarbeiten werde.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



FishHunter80Bln schrieb:


> Jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische ^^
> 
> Wer würde denn aus meinen CAD Zeichnungen gegen schmalen Taler das konstruierte Teil erstellen?



Hallo,

hast Du die Zeichnung von Deinem Wunschteil bereits gelistet?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## EsoxHunter92 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast Du die Zeichnung von Deinem Wunschteil bereits gelistet?
> 
> ...



genau, es wird bestimmt keiner Zusagen, bevor man gar nicht weiß was man genau herstellen soll!


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hey Ihr!

Als Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads sehe ich nicht, dass mir jetzt irgendwer ein spezielles Teil baut, denn ich habe nichts. 

Vielmehr sehe ich diesen Thread als Schnittstelle derer, die sich einerseits anbieten zu zeichnen (weil sie die Software haben) und andererseits anbieten zu fertigen (weil sie die Maschinen haben).

Meint Ihr wirklich hier würde jemand eine gute CAD Zeichnung präsentieren ?!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



FishHunter80Bln schrieb:


> Hey Ihr!
> 
> Als Sinn und Zweck dieses Threads sehe ich nicht, dass mir jetzt irgendwer ein spezielles Teil baut, denn ich habe nichts.
> 
> ...



Was sollen Deine Beiträge bezwecken?

- Du willst nichts haben, fragst aber nach dem schmalen Taler.

- Du bezweifelst dass jemand eine ein gute CAD-Zeichnung präsentieren wird.

- Von welchem Objekt soll jemand eine Zeichnung bringen, wenn Du nichts haben willst.

Meine Vorstellung ist so:
- Ich habe einen Wunsch.
- Damit er gefertigt werden kann, benötige ich eine Zeichnung.
- Danach schaue ich wie ich das Wunschteil: Wobbler, Blinker, Rutenhalter, Centerpinrolle, fertigen kann.
Ob per Hand, Maschine oder CNC-Maschine.
- Danach schaue ich wie kostensparend zum Endprodukt komme.

So war mein Weg schon seit Jahren und er war erfolgreich.

Der Anfang (bei mir) war nie der "schmale Taler", um mir danach einen Wunsch zu überlegen oder auch nicht.

Als beim Thema "Spinner" jemand ein Bild von Spinnerkörpern gelistet hat, habe ich Zeichnungen von der Form gemacht, NC-Daten generiert und die Gießformen gefräst.

Ich habe also nicht nur " eine gute CAD-Zeichnung präsentiert", sondern die fertige Form.

Die Form habe ich nicht für den  "schmale Taler" gemacht, sondern "für Ume".

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Ich habe angeboten für User die gerne etwas bauen wollen deren Zeichnungen mit Inventor oder Catia zu übernehmen. Gleichzeitig nutzen jenen Leuten keine Zeichnungen wenn niemand Maschine und Arbeitskraft zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



FishHunter80Bln schrieb:


> Ich habe angeboten für User die gerne etwas bauen wollen deren Zeichnungen mit Inventor oder Catia zu übernehmen. Gleichzeitig nutzen jenen Leuten keine Zeichnungen wenn niemand Maschine und Arbeitskraft zur Verfügung stellt.



Bist Du sicher, dass niemand Maschinen und ... ?

Schau einmal hier:
http://www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de/~za685/cnc/maschine.htm

Da ist sogar beschrieben wie man eine Maschine selbst bauen kann. 
Wer keine Möglichkeit hat Metall zu bearbeiten, kann so eine Maschine sogar aus Muliplex bauen. Für die paar Teile die dann noch aus Metall sind habe ich eine Adresse gelistet wo man sie beziehen kann.
Maschine aus Muliplex ist getestet und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Mit so einer Maschine kann man: Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker Bleiformen und ... fertigen.
Ich kenne keine Angel- Zubehörteile, die man damit nicht fertigen kann.

Ursprünglich habe ich die Maschien nicht konstruiert und gebaut um Geld für Angelzubehör zu sparen, sondern um Teile zu fertigen, die es im Angelladen so nicht gibt, wie ich sie haben möchte.
Inzwischen ist es ganz anders, wenn ein Wobbler 19,90 Euro kostet und ein paar Bleigewichte 2,70 Euro.
Besonders bei Kleinzubehör sind nicht nur die Preise gestiegen, sondern es sind in Packungen nur noch 8 Stück wo vorher 10 Stück waren. 
Für Bleie muss ich kein Geld mehr ausgeben, ich habe alle Formen von 1/2 bis 10 Gramm und weiter bis 200 Gramm.
Bei Wobblern benötige ich pro Model auch nur noch ein Stück zum Nachbau, das Gleiche gilt für Posen die ich aus Schaum mache, drei Beispiele mit Zeichnungen und CNC-Programmen sind im Anhang (die CNC-Programme sind für eine Drehachse).

Inzwischen hat bei mir der "schmale Taler" über die "Kleinteile-Abzocke" gesiegt.
Wenn ich jetzt noch "Taler-Geil" wäre, würde ich Teile verkaufen, Anfragen hatte ich schon genug.

Noch eine allgemeine Bemerkung:
- Teile nach einer Vorgabe zeichnen ist eine Sache.
- Eine andere Sache ist es, Teile zu konstruieren, die später, wenn sie gefertigt sind, gut funktionieren.
- Erst die Kombination: 
  von Konstruktion und CAD bringt wirklich Vorteile.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Ich habe leider an der HTW nicht das Glück Maschinen für private ZWecke nutzen zu dürfen. Als Student für Maschinenbau im fünften Semester verstehe ich mich im Umgang mit verschiedenster CAD Software. Leider habe ich auch nicht das nötige Kleingeld um eine kleine Fräse selber zu bauen.

Andere wiederum haben Maschinen aber vielleicht nicht das nötige Know-How ein Teil umzu kosntruieren oder daraus eine CAD Zeichnung zu erstellen...


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

...nüchterne frage, fern von digital-artistry: hast du zugang zu 'nem 3D-scanner?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



FishHunter80Bln schrieb:


> Ich habe leider an der HTW nicht das Glück Maschinen für private ZWecke nutzen zu dürfen. Als Student für Maschinenbau im fünften Semester verstehe ich mich im Umgang mit verschiedenster CAD Software. Leider habe ich auch nicht das nötige Kleingeld um eine kleine Fräse selber zu bauen.
> 
> Andere wiederum haben Maschinen aber vielleicht nicht das nötige Know-How ein Teil umzu kosntruieren oder daraus eine CAD Zeichnung zu erstellen...



Hallo,
der folgende Text ist aus den Anfangsbeiträgen (er ist nicht von mir) zum Thema:

"Konstruiert doch mal eine möglichst einfache und haltbare Rolle,  vielleicht aus Aluminium. Ich dachte vom Design her, an sowas wie die  Van Staal VS100S nur in klein, sagen wir mal zum Matchangeln."

Das wäre doch etwas für einen Maschinenbaustudent?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

@ Theodor einfach und haltbar ist so sehr relativ deswegen habe ich nach Lastannahmen gefragt. Ich denke soetwas ist auch nicht mal eben aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt denn solch ein Getriebe ist mal nicht eben so nebenbei erstellt. Musste in einer Belegarbeit ein zweistufiges Getriebe entwerfen (wo allerdings viele Annahmen bereits getroffen wurden) das hat ein ganzes Semester verschlungen.

@ Jose ich weiss, dass wir an der Uni die Möglichkeit von 
"Rapid-Prototyping" haben ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ein 3D Scanner der umgekehrte Weg und dieses mit der selben Maschine möglich ist. 
Genau weiss ich es aber nicht.
Müsste ich mal in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Downbeat (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Moin,
die Idee mit der Rolle kam ja von mir und ich habe auch bereits gefragt, wo du welche Kräfte brauchst. Hab übrigens extra ein einfaches Rollendesign gewählt.

Wenn du einen Getriebe Entwurf brauchst such ich dir mal einen raus den du als Annahme einsetzen kannst.

Wenn wir allerdings keine CAD Zeichnung haben brauchen wir uns auch keine Gedanken zu machen wo wir fräsen lassen.


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

@ Downbeat eine solche Rolle auch wirklich bauen zu lassen ist ein wenig "weit her geholt". Ich denke die würde den Preis von jeder guten Rolle aus dem Handel sprängen!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



FishHunter80Bln schrieb:


> @ Downbeat eine solche Rolle auch wirklich bauen zu lassen ist ein wenig "weit her geholt". Ich denke die würde den Preis von jeder guten Rolle aus dem Handel sprängen!



Hallo Sascha,

wenn man bei so einem Projekt zuerst an den Preis denkt, ist es zum scheitern verurteilt und man braucht nicht anzufangen.

Das Problem sehe ich in der technischen Umsetzung:
1. Ein Zahnradantrieb selbst zu machen, ist ein Aufwand, der nicht einfach zu bewältigen ist. Zuerst müsste man
eine Quelle für einen Kegelantrieb finden.
Das habe ich schon vor Jahren versucht, jede Firma (Zahnradhersteller) hat gesagt: sie kümmert sich darum, bei dieser "Absichterklärung" ist es dann leider immer geblieben.

Erst wenn Punkt 1 gelöst ist, lohnt es weiter zu machen.

2. Geht es um den Hub zur Schnurverlegung.
3. Fertigung.

Die Vorgabe war eine einfache Rolle, als Vorlage stelle ich mir die alte Mitchell 300 vor. Sie hat keine Kugellager und der Rotor wackelt nach 30 Jahren weniger, als viele heutigen Rollen.
Es kann aber auch jede andere Rolle sein, die einfach ist.
Auf jeden Fall reichen 3 bis 4 Kugellager.

Das mit der Aufgabe "Rollenkonstruktion" ein Maschinebaustudent "leicht" überfordert ist, ist zu verstehen und die Aufgabe wirklich weil hergeholt.

Als es keine Centerpin-Rollen mehr gab, habe ich diese Rollen auch selbst gebaut, Sie müssen sich vor den Hardy-Rollen für 500 Euro nicht verstecken.

"Normale Angler" konnten zu der Zeit auch nicht verstehen, dass man so ein Produkt selbst macht.
Alle Rollen sind heute noch im Einsatz, ohne jeder Reparatur.

Es gibt mehrere erfolgreiche technische Projekte, die ich über Jahre gemacht habe und immer haben mir "Bedenkenträger" davon abgeraten.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (2. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

@ Theodor wenn es hier den "Danke Button" gäbe, würde ich ihn jetzt an Dich "vergeben".

Ein Getriebe bzw. eine Getriebewelle zu entwerfen war bereits Teil meines Studiums allerdings hat dieses ein Semester gedauert. Hätte ich Zeit und die Uni beendet würde ich das sicherlich mal versuchen, allerdings ist der Rückschlag doch recht groß wenn niemand soetwas bauen will!

Sind Kegelräder nicht oft Gussteile? Schon alleine die Berechnungern dazu bzw. die Nachweise die geführt werden müssten um die Rolle wirklich "stabil" genug zu gestalten hat es schon in sich. Für eine Getriebewelle habe ich fast 50 Seiten Rechnung, Nachrechnung und Beweisführung im Beleg gehabt, ganz zu schweigen, dass hier fast alle Lastannahmen getroffen wurden und das Material vorgegeben war.

Trotzdem hätte ich an kleinen Projekten total Lust zumal ich gerade CATIA V5 erlerne *g*

Das Teil bauen ist die eine Seite, aber ein Teil zu konstruieren woran man auch wirklich Spass hat ist weit ab von dem was viele denken. 
Ich denke ein gutes (einfaches) Angelrollenmodell zu entwerfen, zu testen und zu optimieren dauert 1-2 Jahre. diese dann im Prototypen bauen zu lassen würde sicherlich 7000-10000 Euro kosten die ersteinmal zu tragen sind. Wenn dann keiner diese Rolle will, dann gute Nacht. Es sei denn man macht das aus Spass an der Freude und rechnet nichts auf, aber wer ist schon so idealistisch?!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hallo Sascha, 

das siehst Du richtig. Es wäre wie Du geschrieben hast nur "aus Spass an der Freude".

An Verkaufen würde ich bei so einem Projekt nicht denken, es hat mehrere  Gründe warum ich keine Angelteile verkaufe, sondern immer nur für mich und Freunde gebaut habe.
Ich könnte es nicht ertragen, wenn der Erste sagen würde: "Aber bei Lidel habe ich eine Rolle für 12 Euro gesehen und die hat eine viel schönere Farbe".

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

"Eine einfache, haltbare Angelrolle zum matchen aus Alu"..

Halte ich angesichts der vielen "Unbekannten" auch her für schwierig - aber ich bin eh technisch-handwerklicher Volldepp....

Und Wobbler, Posen etcv. kopieren von bestehenden Modellen ist sicherlich machbar, aber ich glaube doch, dass "kopieren" dann wieder was anderes ist als "entwerfen und konstruieren" (wenn falsche Fachausdrücke: Sorry).

Ab vom kopieren wieder hin zur Rolle:
Wenns nicht ne "Fingerübung" für Konstruktionsprogramme sein soll, müsste man abseits aller Kräfte, die man zur Konstruktion wissen sollte, sich zuerst mal Gedanken darüber machen, was eine Angelrolle eigentlich grundsätzlich können müsste.

Schnur einigermaßen sauber verlegen, gute Bremse die leicht anläuft und unter Belastung nicht überhitzt, alles so konstruiert, dass nix wackelt und man auch längere Zeit dran Freude hat.

Oder anders gesagt:
Schnur (gut) lagern, werfen, bremsen als Grundvoraussetzung - wie immer man das erreicht..

Beispiel:
Natürlich kennt jeder bei Stationärrollen die Schnurfangbügel. 

Ein Teil, mit dem es imer wieder mal Schwierigkeiten gibt. Klappt um beim Wurf, leiert aus, mickrige Feder etc....

Braucht man das aber wirklich?

Ich kannte das früher mal von (ich glaube das waren)  Brandungsrollen, dass die praktisch keinen Bügel sondern nur ein Schnurlaufröllchen hatten, in das man die Schnur eben von Hand einlegte.

Gewicht gespart und vor allem ne Konstruktion, die scheinbar schon immer eine Schwachstelle bei Rollen war - nicht gerade zum spinnfischen, aber überall da, wo man nicht 3 mal pro Minute werfen muss.

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass man ein Getriebe nicht eben so mal konstruiert.

Vielleicht lohnt sich da aber auch der Gedanke mal abseits eingetretener Pfade zu gehen - vielleicht gibts da auch einfachere und haltbarere Lösungen.

Die Industrie setzt auch aus Kostengründen zurecht auf bewährtes. Und so viele Getriebehersteller gibts ja nun auch nicht, meist werden die Teile eh zugekauft.

Sich da Gedanken über Alternativen zu machen, um ein einfaches, haltbares Getriebe hinzukriegen/konstruieren mit vernünftiger Schnurverlegung abseits der bekanten Pfade, könnte auch interessant sein.

Oder die Klapp/Schraubmechaninsmen an den Rollenkurbeln:
Braucht man das wirklich?
Es wird sicher Leute geben, die das auch brauchen, aber ist es die Mehrzahl?

Oder geht es der Mehrzahl nicht eher wie mir, dass man nach dem Rollenkauf die Kurbel festschraubt, und das bleibt sie dann auch?
Warum also so ein schraub/klappbares Teil konstruieren/einbauen, das ja auch nur für Fehlerquellen - und je nach Qualität - für mehr oder weniger Gewackel sorgt, statt da ne feste Alternative zu überdenken?


Man sollte sich dann aber klar darüber sein, dass man so vielleicht "seine" Rolle hinkriegt, aber damit wahrscheinlich am Markt nichts reisst - das zeigen Konzept wie "hängende Multis" etc. - was der Angler nicht klennt, kauft er auch so schnell nicht...

Auf jeden Fall bin ich da mal gespannt, was ihr da am Ende "zusammen konstruieren" werdet.

Interessantes Thema..


----------



## FloV2 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Servus Leute, es ist interessant zu hören wie weit die Gedanken gehen!
Aber da muss ich einigen auch wiedersprechen!

1: Ist es nicht einfach mal so schnell ne Rolle zu Konstruieren ala Van Staal!!!

2: ist das Prototyping eine sehr kostenintensive Sache!
was ist wenn der erste Prototyp für den die Kosten gerne mal über 12ooo€ gehen nicht funkt? Genau nachbessern, Teile umkonstruieren, wieder aufnehmen, neu Bearbeiten oder herstellen und so weiter, dafür muss auch Zeit und Geld vorhanden sein! denn für nen 5er fräst keiner ein Bronze/Messing oder Ampco Getriebe!

3: Ist es in Germany sehr teuer sowas umzusetzen! 
Bestes Beispiel dafür ist die Mantikor Big Block 20000!
Diese wurde in Deutschland entwickelt/konstruiert und z.T auch gefräst!
Es ist ne  kompromisslose Wallerolle wo nur ein Teflonteil alias einr Gleitbuchse drin ist. der Rest wurde zu 98% gefräst!!! und besteht aus  Alu/Messing/Bronze und Edelstahl!!! also kein gussteil verbaut!

Kosten dieses Schmuckstücks über 600€ im Handel die meiner Meinung nach sehr tief angesetzt sind wenn man sieht wie die Rolle aufgebaut ist und von innen aussieht und was sie aushält!

4: haben die Hersteller selbst ihre festeingestellten Konstrukteure,Techniker und Ingenieure!

Leider, und das weiß ich genau wird nicht jeder gute oder sehr gute Produktvorschlag in die Serie übernommen, da er im Verkauf zu teuer ist oder zu wenig Reingewinn damit gemacht werden kann!

Ich habe selbst über 2ooStunden in eine Rolle konstruiert, habe die Programme erstellt und das Material bestellt und teils schon verabeiten lassen. Und bin bis jetz wo man noch nicht erkennen kann das es ne Rolle wird schon über 1000€ los!

Ach noch nebenbei konstruiere auf Inventor/Pro E/ Mechanical und programmiere auf Esprit.


mfg


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

@Admin und FloV2 sehr schöne Beiträge!

Ich wollte mit diesem Thema eigentlich gar keine Lawine ins rollen bringen, nun scheint es aber doch so gekommen zu sein 

Wo wir schonmal dabei sind ich suche eine Abschlusspraktikum ab März 2012 mit anschließender Bachelorarbeit :m


----------



## Downbeat (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kannte das früher mal von (ich glaube das waren)  Brandungsrollen,  dass die praktisch keinen Bügel sondern nur ein Schnurlaufröllchen  hatten, in das man die Schnur eben von Hand einlegte.
> 
> Hat die von mir genannte Beispielrolle auch.
> 
> ...




Nun da alle sagen, dass eine Rolle zu aufwändig ist und ich den Experten glauben muss, was wird denn dann konstruiert?

Wie wärs mit einem haltbaren Fertigkonzpt eines BeachButlers für die Brandungsfraktion?


PS: FloV2 baust du eine Baitcaster?


----------



## FloV2 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

servus,

@Downbeat, nein das war nur ne Kurbel die ich mir aus Kohlefaserplatten gemacht habe, da mir meine alte Kurbel zu schwer war und zu öde.

Hab mir ne  Stationärrolle mit massig Schnurfassung überlegt.Das Problem ist wie gesagt wer investiert gerne mal ein paar hundert Stunden  für Lau?

Ich hab 200Stunden  dafür investiert das ich mir meine Traumrolle irgendwann selbst baue! Weils ein Traum ist.
Teile aus der Konstruktion finden sich in  Zukunft auch in ein paar anderen Rollen!

mfg


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die letzten 3 Beiträge.
In jedem Beitrag wird das angesprochen, was auch Kinder denken, die noch nicht Geld verbogen sind.

Ein Beispiel von @FloV2:

"Ich hab 200 Stunden  dafür investiert das ich mir meine Traumrolle irgendwann selbst baue! Weils ein Traum ist."

Nach dem Hinweis auf die "Mantikor Big Block 20000" habe ich mir Informationen dazu angesehen.

Wenn es noch kleinere Modelle, von der "Mantikor Big Block 20000" gäbe, würde ich gerne eine Rollen-Entrümpelung bei mir dürchführen.

Da es sie aber nicht gibt, meine Frage: wie weit bist Du in den 200 Stunden gekommen?
Vieleicht kann ich dazu etwas beitragen, was den Traum ein paar Stunden weiter bringt.
Meine Mailadresse findest Du auf meiner Webseite, bei Google die Stichworte: Theodor cnc maschine
eingeben.

Ein Beispiel eine Centerpinrolle, Daten:

Durchmesser: 120 mm,
Bremse: Fein einstellbar,
Ratsche: Ein-Ausschaltbar, behindert das Laufverhalten kaum, wenn sie eingeschaltet ist.
Material: Rollenkörper, Alu Mg5, schwarz eloxiert. 
Bremsscheiben: Teflon.
Bremsfedern: Gummi, witterungsbeständig.
Lagerung: Fertige Gleitlager auf einer gehärteten, rostfreien Welle, nach vielen Jahren wackelt noch nichts.
Kurbeln: Hartgummi.
Gewicht: 303 Gramm.
Preis: ca. 30 DM, ohne Arbeitszeit.
Alter der Rolle: 25 Jahre, sie ist ständig im Gebrauch.

An der Rolle ist nichts zu viel und nichts zu wenig.
Verwendung: Hecht, Zander und Aal vom Boot aus, Karpfen und Zander auf Grund von Land.

Im Bild sitzt sie an einem selbst gebauten Rollenhalter, an einer Bambusrute.


Gruß

Theodor


----------



## FloV2 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Servus,

in den knappen 200 Stunden habe ich die Konstruktion fertig gebracht und einen Teil der Programme

Danke fürs Angebot! aber was ich nicht selbst an der Rolle gemacht habe, gehört auch nicht dran! Das kennst bestimmt das GEfühl " Alles selbst gemacht!"

Hab 2  DMC63V, Ne DMU50Evo, ne DMC103V und ne DMC 850 Doublock zur Verfügung, das sollte auch reichen, aber nur zwei Hände und wenig Freizeit zum "Basteln"!

NE Centrepin hab ich mir noch nicht gebaut aber ne Fliegenrolle zum Hechtstreamern! An der hab ich auch alles selbst gemacht.
Bis auf die Normteile, Bremsscheiben sind aus ner Stradic raus.


----------



## FishHunter80Bln (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Ich bin echt platt! 
Sehr schöne sachen die Ihr hier zeigt!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



FloV2 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> in den knappen 200 Stunden habe ich die Konstruktion fertig gebracht und einen Teil der Programme
> 
> ...



Hallo,
nach dem was Du mit der Fliegenrolle gezeigt hast, brauchst Du wirklich keine Hilfe.

Welche Daten, soll Deine Rolle haben, wenn sie fertig ist?

- Übersetzung,
- Gewicht,
- Schnurfassung.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## FloV2 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Servus,

@ Theodor, bis auf die übersetzung sinds theoretische Werte.

Übersetzung soll bei 1:4,2 liegen!  ist nicht gerade schnell aber Kraftvoll, und mit dem Spulenradius sollte der einzug bei leerer Spule bei knappen 95cm kommen und bei voller Spule über nem m.

Gewicht wird mit sicherheit über 1000Gramm werden, da alleine das Getriebe schon mit knapp 100Gramm zu Buche schlägt.
Material ist Ampco 18

Gehäuse und Rotor wird aus hochfestem Alu  3.4365 (AlZnMgCu1,5) 

bei der Achse bin ich mir noch etwas unschlüßig,  ist zwar auch schon konstruiert nur ich hab noch 2 Materialien zur Auswahl, zuerst wollte ich Titanal nehmen, ist aber meiner Meinung nach zu Spröde und zu Bruchempfindlich jetzt were ich entweder das vorhanden Titan verarbeiten oder evtl ne Inconellegierung2.4668 (Ni Cr 19 Nb Mo).

aber das muss ich noch testen!

Schnurfassung!!! Gute Frage wird aber nach Erfahrungswerten von schon vorhandnen Rollen über 550m/0,50er Mono sein, je nach Wickelbild!

anbei noch 2 bilder der Spule, aber mehr will und darf ich noch nicht zeigen!


----------



## Bobster (4. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Endlich mal wieder ein interessanter Tröt im AB :m

Danke Jungs, es macht Spaß mitzulesen #6


----------



## mcl (4. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



Bobster schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein interessanter Tröt im AB :m
> 
> Danke Jungs, es macht Spaß mitzulesen #6




Kann mich nur anschließen echt nice!

Hab da noch nicht mal was von gehört. Wie wird des hergestellt? Mit ner CNC Fräse oder eher wie beim 3D Drucker?


----------



## hardy (4. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hallo,

nachdem jede Menge Leute mit diversen Zeichenprogrammen auf ihrer Kiste sich gegenseitig ( und auch den anderen usern)  bezeugt haben, wie fit sie mit diesen Programmen sind, stellt sich für mich die Frage:
Konstruiert jetzt der Computer? Je besser das Programm und je höher die Versionszahl, desto besser das Ergebniss?
Konstruktionen sind doch eigentlich Ideen, ist Kreativität in Reinform; da brauchts einen Bleistift und Papier und ggf. geistige Getränke. 
Wenn ich eine Rolle nachbaue, ist das keine Erfindung, sondern eben nur ein Nachbau, selbst wenn ich sie virtuell im Rechner um sich selbst drehen lassen kann und auch reinsehen kann. Selbst im virtuellen 3D- Raum ist es nichts greifbares. (Sieht aber klasse aus, wenn das Teil mitten im Raum schwebt.)
Erst wenn es an die Fertigung geht, kommt irgendwann mal Benutzbares (oder auch nicht) raus. 
Da aber scheinbar CNC- Maschinen zum Grundausrüstung der Angler gehören, kann man sich ja die , wie in diesem Falle Rolle, von einem Mitangler konstruieren lassen und auch gleich das Bearbeitungsprogramm  mit "rauslassen" und das alles zum Nulltarif!
He Leute!

Ich habe mir vor langer Zeit mal eine Fliegenrolle gebaut, nicht weil ich sie besonders schön haben wollte, sondern weil es zum Verrecken keine zu kaufen gab!
Mit Bleistift, einem Schmierzettel, einer Mechanikerdrehbank ca. 100 Jahre (selbst hergerichtet), einem Meßschieber und einem alten Ruderblatt vom einem Faltboot. (Irgendeine AlSi Mischung)
Die funzt heute noch und wenn ich mal Zeit habe, stelle ich ein Bild rein!

@ FloV2
das ist doch mal was für´s Auge! #6

Dipl.-Ing. Hardy


----------



## FloV2 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hi,

Servus Hardy,

da hast du recht! das Rad (in diesem Falle ne Rolle) kann nicht komplett neu erfunden werden, aber vorhandenes kann verbessert werden! oder nicht vorhandenes wie du es  auch schön gesagt hast , es zum verrecken nicht zu kaufen gab ,gemacht werden.

Das ein CAD Programm nicht´s alleine macht ist auch klar, und in diesem Falle ist das Programm oder die Maschinen auf denen die Teile virtuell und reell hergestellt werden nur so gut wie der Mensch der diese bedient! 
Das gleiche gilt auch für die alte selbst hergerichtete Drehbank von dir, bei der das Know How viiiieeeel wichtiger ist (Dafür, als auf  einem 5 Achs Bearbeitungszentrum oder einem modernen CAD Programm! 
Und dafür muss ich  dir auch höchsten Respekt zollen!#6#6#6

Bilder würden mich natürlich auch interessieren.

mfg


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hallo Hardy,

nur zur Info, die von mir abgebildete Centerpin-Rolle, habe ich gebaut bevor ich mit CNC arbeiten konnte und bevor es CAD für normale Anwender gab.
Würde ich heute weitere Rollen vom gleiche Typ bauen, müsste ich nicht mit dem Ausdrehkopf und Rundtisch auf der Fräsmaschine die Freibohrungen ausdrehen.

Heute würde ich die Teile mit CAD zeichen, nach dem Zeichnen hätte ich in zwei Minuten das CNC-Programm, sofort könnte ich alle Bohrungen und Aussparungen fräsen. 
Diese Arbeitserleichterung wollte ich nicht missen.

Deine Aussage: 
"Da aber scheinbar CNC- Maschinen zum Grundausrüstung der Angler gehören ..."
irretiert mich, da ich keinen Angler kenne der eine CNC-Maschine hat.
Manche haben CNC-Maschinen bei Ihrer Firma, aber Angler mit eigenen CNC-Maschinen wirst auch Du nicht viele finden.

Übrigends eine Drehmaschine die 100 Jahre alt ist habe ich auch und fertige damit meine Drehteile.

Ich nutze "ALT" und freue mich über die Vorteile von "Neu". 

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hallo FloV2,

auf jenden Fall handelt es sich bei Deiner Konstruktion um eine große Rolle.
Wenn schon Eigenarbeit, dann die besten Werkstoffe, das finde ich sehr gut.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## heinmama (5. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hallo,

als 3D konstrukteur kenne ich Catia 4.1, aber arbeite de momentanen mit Nupas. Da hier sich nicht jeder ein Programm für etliche tausend Euro leisten kann oder sich in der Lage ist sich Zugang zu so einem Programm zu beschaffen, kann ich Rhinoceros empfehlen. Dieses Programm ist hier im Internet als Trial Version download zu bekommen mit 25 mal speichern.

Gr.

Heiko


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



heinmama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> als 3D konstrukteur kenne ich Catia 4.1, aber arbeite de momentanen mit Nupas. Da hier sich nicht jeder ein Programm für etliche tausend Euro leisten kann oder sich in der Lage ist sich Zugang zu so einem Programm zu beschaffen, kann ich Rhinoceros empfehlen. Dieses Programm ist hier im Internet als Trial Version download zu bekommen mit 25 mal speichern.
> 
> ...



Hallo Heiko,

Die Trial Version ist gut um zu sehen, ob einem die Arbeitsweise von Rhino zusagt.
Mit 25 mal speichern, hat sich in Rhino niemand eingearbeitet, dann sollen auch noch brauchbare Teile gezeichent werden?

Sagt einem die Bedienung zu und man entscheidet sich das Programm zu kaufen, macht man mit Rhino keinen Fehler.

Ich habe schon seit Jahren Rhino, leider nutze ich es zu wenig. 

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## hardy (6. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

@ Schoenwald 


hardy schrieb:


> ... <IRONIE AN >
> Da aber scheinbar CNC- Maschinen zum Grundausrüstung der Angler gehören, kann man sich ja die , wie in diesem Falle Rolle, von einem Mitangler konstruieren lassen und auch gleich das Bearbeitungsprogramm  mit "rauslassen" und das alles zum Nulltarif!
> <IRONIE AUS> ...


Ich weiß ja nicht wo du arbeitest, aber mir bekannte Bearbeitungszentren laufen  <IRONIE AN> am Tag wenigstens 25 Stunden <IRONIE AUS> für die Produktion; privat kannst du vielleicht mal am 2. Feiertag ran, wenn da nicht gerade Wartung ist! :g

Mag sein , dass es mit deiner Variante viel schneller geht. Ich bin (gelernter und hobbymäßiger) Mechaniker. Zusehen, wie eine Maschine automatisch etwas fertigt, würde mich nie befriedigen. #d Selbst die Materialminderungsbohrungen meiner Rolle sind angerissen, gekörnt und gebohrt; mit einer Handbohrmaschine im Bohrständer. Also nix mit Teilkreisautomat! Ich wollte auch ein bischen Spass bei der Fertigung!

Foto ist nicht vergessen!

Gruss hardy


----------



## FloV2 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

@ hardy,

und auch deswegen bin ich auch noch nicht weitergekommen  als ein paar Teile zu fertigen!#q aber das wird noch!

auf die Fotos bin ich gespannt:m


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



hardy schrieb:


> @ Schoenwald
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du arbeitest, aber mir bekannte Bearbeitungszentren laufen  <IRONIE AN> am Tag wenigstens 25 Stunden <IRONIE AUS> für die Produktion; privat kannst du vielleicht mal am 2. Feiertag ran, wenn da nicht gerade Wartung ist! :g
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy,

Ironie an oder aus, ist egal.
Da ich älter bin, habe ich ähnliche Bemerkungen zum Thema: "Maschine oder Hand", das erste Mal gehört, als die ersten Mähdrescher auftauchten, später als die Taschenrechner kamen. Weiter ging es mit CNC, die ersten PCs, CAD, CAM und ..., fast immer ähnliche Kommentare.

Ich habe Werkzeugmacher gelernt, als die Konturen in den Schnittwerkzeugen noch gefeilt wurden. Für mich ist genaues Arbeiten kein Problem.
Die Freibohrungen an den Seitenteilen, habe ich nicht mit einem "Teilkreisautomat" sondern mit einem "Rundtisch", der von Hand gedreht wird, gefertigt.
Da ich für drei Kollegen je 2 Rollen gebaut habe + 2 für mich und eine Reseve-Rolle, sind das 18 Seitenteile, ingesamt sind in einem Deckel 33 Bohrungen, ergibt 594 Bohrungen.

Dabei müssen die Positionen der Bohrungen für die Stege und die Mittelbohrung genau passen, damit die Rolle rund läuft und nicht eiert. Das Spiel zwischen Rollenrand und Seiten-Deckel ist nur 0,1 mm, damit keine Schur dazwischen kommen kann.

Das wäre mit der Ständerbohrmaschine und Feile,
"ein bischen viel Spass bei der Fertigung" 
Der Spass steigert sich noch, wenn man bei der Fertigung daran denkt, dass man den Kollegen keinen Pfenig für die Arbeit verlangt. Warum? Ich verkaufe keine Angelgeräte.

Zum Schluss noch zu Deinem Satz: 
"... dass es mit deiner Variante viel schneller geht..."
Meine Variante sieht, wenn ich die Seitenteile aktuell, fertigen wollte so aus:.
- Zeichnen von einem Seitenteil mit CAD.
  Zeit 15 Minuten.
- Aus dieser Zeichnung das CNC-Programm generieren.
  1 bis 2 Minuten.
- Das Teil auf den Maschinentisch spannen, das CNC-
  Programm laden, Nullpunkt setzen und anfangen.
  5 bis 10 Minuten.
- Das Seitenteil wird gefräst, ohne  "Zusehen". Die Maschine
  bearbeitet die Konturen, ob ich zusehe oder nicht.
  Grob geschätzte Zeit 10 bis 15 Minuten.

Wenn alle Teile fertig sind ist ein Teil wie das Andere.
Es geht also nicht nur um schneller, sondern auch um die Genauigkeit und Wiederholgenauigkeit. Sollte eine Rolle beschädigt werden sind alle Teile austauschbar.
Deshalb habe ich damals - ohne CNC - mit einem Rundtisch auf der Fräsmaschine gearbeitet.

Zu:
"Ich weiß ja nicht wo du arbeitest, aber mir bekannte Bearbeitungszentren ..."

Wie so muss es, für solche Arbeiten, ein Bearbeitungszentren sein?
Ich arbeite mit meiner selbst gebauten 3 Achsen - CNC - Maschine, die bei mir zu Hause steht. Die ist so gebaut, dass es bis jetzt noch kein Teil für das Angeln gab, das ich nicht damit fertigen konnte.

Ein CNC-Maschine - besonders für den Hobbybereich - selbst zu bauen, ist wenn Metall- oder Holzkenntnisse vorhanden sind, kein Problem,
Ja Holz? Stefan Wellschoff hat eine Maschine aus Holz gebaut, die einwandfrei und genau arbeitet.
Die Maschine hat Kugelroll-Führungen das sind Kaufteile aus Metall, die angeschraubt werden.
Bei der abgebildeten Maschine ist der Maschinenkörper und die Führungen aus Grauguss, für diese Teile könnte man auch Holz verwenden.

Gruß
Theodor 

Eine Bleiform (80 Gramm) in Bearbeitung und fertig. Ein Bild meiner Maschine.


----------



## hardy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Moin moin,

das Alter sollten wir mal aussen vor lassen. Ich kann und habe Getreide mit der Sense gemäht, kann auch noch Garben (nicht mit einen Faden, sondern mit Halmen!) binden und Puppen aufstellen.
Das nur dazu.
Du verstehst mein Ansinnen einfach nicht. Von Berufs wegen kann ich sehr wohl eine Universalmaschine (Die allerdings sicher um einiges größer ausfallen würde) bauen. Aber wozu? 
Da würde ich lieber einen 7 Zylinder Sternmotor bauen. Das reizt mich viel mehr als was zu bauen, was es überall zu kaufen gibt.

Meinen Pilker gieße ich übrigens in selbergefrästen (neudeutsch heißt das wohl Dremeln, obwohl ich Proxxon benutze) Formen, natürlich von Hand, ICH möchte das so. Es gibt mir eine tiefe Befriedigung, etwas mit meinen Händen zu schaffen, eben MANUELL. Mich drückt keine Norm, und wenn ich vor der Vollendung eines Objektes abkratze, wen kümmert´s? Ich nutze aber auch gekaufte Formen für die meisten Bleie und Köpfe. Das ist viel billiger. (Und somit ist Zeit für andere "Befriedigungen".)
Ich muß mir keinen LKW bauen, um später mal ein paar Ziegel vom Baumarkt zu holen!
Um es noch einmal anders auszudrücken, bei mir ist der WEG das ZIEL, nicht das ERGEBNIS!

Zur Rolle: 
BJ 82, 
Material: Blech 5 mm, Si oder MG- legiertes Alu, keine Ahnung, Faltbootsteuer
paar 4-er Senkkopfschrauben
paar 3-er Senkkopfschrauben
paar 3-er Muttern
etwas PVC
Filz (Bremse)
paar Alu- Nieten 3 mm, Rd- Kopf
Rd- Material für Stege (Alu und Messing)

Spulenteile mit Stegen verschraubt
Gehäuse mit Stegen vernietet
Die Rolle war über Jahre in Gebrauch (deswegen die "Patina" )und für die IKARUS- Rute das ideale Gegengewicht. Die modernen Kohlefaserruten werden mit der Rolle zu schwanzlastig.

Gruß
Opa hardy


----------



## FloV2 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hut ab und das mit Anreißzirkel und Winkelmesser!#6

Defenitiv ist es einfacher mit ner Cnc was zu Programmieren, es laufen zu lassen und abzuspannen oder nachzuarbeiten!
Die Wiederholgenauigkeit spricht auch dafür.
Denke aber auch das weniger Fehler gemacht werden,was Zeitkosten erspart! Denn die Maschine muss weiterlaufen!
Das ist ein großer Vorteil!

Aber an Herausforderung ist es natürlich nichts großes!

Die Herausforderung liegt bei mir allerdings in der Konstruktion.
Bei dir in der Fertigung.
Ich hab noch gelernt mit Anreißnadel Körner Zirkel und Feile zu arbeiten und H7 Passungen zu feilen.
Missen möchte ich diese gelernten Sachen und Erfahrungen nicht!!! Denn daraus weiß ich was Qualität bedeutet!

Schade finde ich es heutzutage in den betreffenden Ausbildungsberufen das darauf weniger Wert gelegt wird als auf schnelle einfache Fertigung!
Denn dadruch wird das Qualitätsdenken seeeehr weit nach hinten geschoben!

Wenn heute ein Teil verfräßt wird, heisst´s von nem Leling nur noch " Hmmm... schlecht, geh ich neues Material herunterschneiden!"!

Das gabs früher nicht!#d

mfg


----------



## hardy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

@ FloV2,

nee, so gut war ich an der Feile nicht. Gut, auf´s Zehntel genau bei einem 40-er Würfel oder ne Schnittplatte für dickes Blech war nicht unlösbar, dafür habe ich Maschinenbetten in meiner Lehre geschabt und Bartschlüssel (für die Tür , große Ausführung) gebaut und gefeilt und noch so allerlei Späße; meist mit der Hand. 
Konstruktion habe ich erst viel später betrieben. Kenne auch div. Programme dazu. Aber meinen Bleistift möchte ich nicht missen.

opa hardy


----------



## Schxxnwxld (7. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hallo Hardy,  auf zwei Bemerkungen von Dir möchte ich antworten: a) "Ich muß mir keinen LKW bauen, um später mal ein paar Ziegel vom Baumarkt zu holen!" und  b) "Befriedigung"  Eine kleine CNC-Maschinen zu konstruieren und zu bauen, mit der man danach alle mögliche Teile machen kann, ist bestimmt keine Sache die mit Frust zu tun hat. Das Wort "Befriedigung" ist dabei besser aufgehoben, als beim Bohren von 500 Löchern.  Mit den wenigen "Zutaten" mit denen man heute so ein Maschine bauen kann, ist der Vergleich mit dem LKW stark übertrieben.  Die Maschine habe ich gebaut um wirklich so Teile zu fertigen, wie ich sie gerne haben möchte. Das waren auch nicht "nur ein paar Ziegel", es gab Abende, da habe ich 3 Wobbler in den Steinen vergraben, aber auch an diesen Stellen Zander gefangen. Dann kam noch, dass mir alle abgeraten haben, so eine Maschine zu bauen und ich diese sportliche Übung machen wollte.  Geld zu sparen bei Angelteilen war kein Motiv um die Maschine zu bauen. Inzwischen - bei den hohen Preisen bei Kleinteilen - sieht es ganz anders aus. Bei Woblerpreisen von 19,90 Euro habe ich fast 200 Euro los, wenn ich 10 Stück hängen lasse. So kosten mich 20 Stück so viel, wie ein gekaufter Wobbler. Das ist nur ein Beispiel.  Ich freue mich, dass meine Kontruktion ein Erfolg wurde, bei manchen Firmen, wurde die Machine von den Lehrlingen in der Lehrwerkstatt als Projekt gebaut, die Lehrlinge waren alle begeistert.  Ob jemand das Projekt nachbaut bringt mir 0 Euro, denn ich verkaufe keine Teile für das Projekt.  Das zum Thema "Befriedigung beim Arbeiten und LKW für Ziegel".  Gruß Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (7. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



FloV2 schrieb:


> Hut ab und das mit Anreißzirkel und Winkelmesser!#6
> 
> Defenitiv ist es einfacher mit ner Cnc was zu Programmieren, es laufen zu lassen und abzuspannen oder nachzuarbeiten!
> Die Wiederholgenauigkeit spricht auch dafür.
> ...



 Hallo,   ich habe mit der Ausbildung zu tun, genau das was Du beschreibst, fehlt den Jugendlichen.  Gruß Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hallo,  "Die Herausforderung liegt bei mir allerdings in der Konstruktion." Vor der Konstruktion, ist meistens eine Idee.  Meine Idee ist eine Rolle bei sich der Rotor sich innen in der Spule befindet. Die Einhängung der Schnur mit Laufröllchen müsste zum Auswerfen weg zu klappen sein. Der Hub könnte mit der Spule gemacht werden, oder mit dem Arm am Rotor.  Ob die "Herausforderung" mit dem Bleistift oder mit CAD erledigt wird, ist zuerst unwichtig.  Welche Vorteile verspeche ich mir von so einer Rolle? - Sie kann sehr leicht gebaut werden weil der Außenrotor nach innen verlagert wird. - Der Spulendurchmesser ist nicht vom umlaufenden Rotor abhängig, deshalb kann die Spule etwas größer sein.   Wer kann gut konstruieren?  Gruß Theodor


----------



## hardy (8. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hi Schoenwald,

meinst du jetzt so etwas wie Kapselrollen?

Opa hardy


----------



## FloV2 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hmmmm......

dadurch müsste aber die Spule meines erachtens im Durchmesser größer werden, was kein Problem wäre, 
aber durch den nicht mehr ausgleichenden Rotor würde es zu einer stärkern Unwucht kommen.

Oder verstehe ich es falsch das du den Rotor nach innen legen willst?

mfg


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

@ Hardy,   fast so, nur ohne Kapsel.  

@FloV2,  Ja die Spule müsste etwas größer werden, was wirklich nichts ausmachen würde. Denn in die Spule müsste beim auswerfen, der Arm für die Schnurführung geklappt werden können (zumindest teilweise).  
Die Umwucht beim drehen des Rotors könnte durch Gewichtsausgleich "gemildert" werden. Bei den "normalen" Stationärrollen sind, wie bei der alten Abu zu sehen, auch Ausgleichsgewichte. 

Der "Innenrotor" wäre ja nur eine Achse mit Klappmechanismuss, den man mit den heutigen Materialien sehr leicht bauen könnte.  Die Spule, der Rollenfuß und das Getriebegehäuse könnte aus einem Stück oder zusammengesetzt sein.  Das Gesamtgewicht würde sich auch reduzieren.  
Der Knackpunkt ist &quot;nur&quot; der Klappmechanismuss zum einhängen und aufspulen der Schnur. 

Eine ganz andere Sache "Centerpinrollen", Vorteile: 
- Beim Drill ein idrekter Kontakt zum Fisch. 
- Die Schnur ist immer gerade, Drall ist kein Thema. 
- Im Winter liegt die (Mono-) Schnur gerade im Wasser und nicht wie eine   Schraubenfeder. 
- Die Bremse kann so fein eingestellt werden, dass ein Grashalm  sich bemerkbar macht, wenn er an der Schnur hängen bleibt. 
- Am Spulenrand kann beim Drill mit der Hand gebremst werden. Alles Vorteile die die Stationärrollen nicht bieten können, selbst die Freilaufrollen nicht. Deshalb fische ich sehr viel mit diesen Rollen.  

Jetzt kommt der eine große Nachteil, das Auswerfen: 
- Wenn ich auf Grund fische mit Gewichten ab 80 Gramm, werfe ich die Schnur von der Rolle, das ist Übungssache aber es geht. - Wenn ich auf groben Steinen stehe (Buhnen) "schieße" ich die Schnur auf den Boden und werfe. Nur selten verhängt sich die Schnur. Vom Boot aus geht es auch so, wenn nichts herumliegt, an dem sich die Schnur verfangen kann. 
- Wenn aber Gras, Laub oder kleine Holzstückchen am Boden sind, geht nichts und ich muss mit der Stationärrolle fischen.

   Damit man trotzdem werfen kann gibt es Wenderollen, die haben den Nachteil, dass die Schnur sich immer mehr verdrallt, weil sie sich beim Werfen dreht und gerade eingeholt wird. Bei der Stationärrolle dreht sich die Schnur auch beim Werfen, sie wird aber durch den Bügel so (verdreht) wieder aufgespult. 

 Also ist Wenderolle auch keine echte Lösung. 

Die einzige Lösung die mir einfällt ist "Wenderolle" bei der die Spule immer um 180 Grad gedreht wird, so dass einmal die Schnur von der einen Seite der Spule geworfen wird und danach von der anderen Seite. Somit wird sich der Drall aufheben.  

Ganz primitiv: ich drücke auf eine Knopf (oder sonst eine Betätigung), die Spule (nur die Spule) dreht sich um 90 Grad ich werfe, Spule wieder zurück ich angle und hole ein, wieder Knopf die Spule springt -90 Grad, ich werfe ... 
Damit hätte ich die Vorteile der Stationärrolle und der CP-Rolle gleichzeitig, die eierlegene Wollmilchsau.

   Bei beiden Ideen, fehlt nur eine gute und brauchbare Kontruktion, Bleistift, Kreide oder CAD 2-d, 3-d, ist vorerst Nebensache. 

Gruß Theodor


----------



## FloV2 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Mit der 90° Wenderolle find ich gut die Idee, aber was mich an diesen Rollentypen stört ist die nicht vorhandene Schnurverlegung was für spezielle Angeltechniken  von nöten ist.
Und meiner Meinung nach( da verwöhnt von hoch übersetzten Stationärrollen) fehlt die Übersetzung was das Angeln  beim Spinfischen sehr entspannend macht.

Aber lassen wir das mal aussen vor, ich überleg mal wie die Drehfunktion aussehen könnte!

mfg


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. November 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*



FloV2 schrieb:


> Mit der 90° Wenderolle find ich gut die Idee, aber was mich an diesen Rollentypen stört ist die nicht vorhandene Schnurverlegung was für spezielle Angeltechniken  von nöten ist.
> Und meiner Meinung nach( da verwöhnt von hoch übersetzten Stationärrollen) fehlt die Übersetzung was das Angeln  beim Spinfischen sehr entspannend macht.
> 
> Aber lassen wir das mal aussen vor, ich überleg mal wie die Drehfunktion aussehen könnte!
> ...



 Ja, da hast Du recht, zum Spinnfischen ist die Schureinholung zu langsam.
Auch wenn mir die Übersetzungen von über 5:1 bei den heutigen Statioärrollen zu schnell sind, mir liegt am besten die Übersetzung Mitchell-300.

 Wenn aber das Wendeproblem gelöst wäre, könnte man im nächsten Schritt an eine Übersetzung gehen.

Schnurverlegung? 
Nach dem ich nun schon lange damit fische, habe ich das Problem zuerst auch überschätzt.
Man hat die Hand so an der Rolle, dass man schon nicht mehr merkt, dass man automatisch die Schrur etwas auf die eine oder andere Seite lenkt.
Hinzu kommt noch der große Durchmesser.

Gruß Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hallo,

die Wünsche von Konstruktionen die ich geäusert hatte waren nicht einfach, danach ist es ruhig geworden.

Inzwischen habe ich mir eine Stella-Rolle gekauft mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Leider ist eine Ersatzspule so teuer, dass ich dafür zwei "normale" Rollen kaufen könnte.
Deshalb habe ich vor, mir Ersatzspulen selbst zu fertigen.
Wenn jemand Erfahrung hat, weil er auch schon Spulen gemacht hat, wäre ich für Tipps dankbar.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Ulli HH (10. März 2014)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hallo,
habe hier ein wenig gelesen und frage einfach mal an ob jemand von euch eine Doppelkurbel für eine Penn Slammer 260 bauen kann. Leider habe ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis niemanden der meine Vorstellung umsetzen kann. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. Es geht hier nicht nur um das konstruieren sondern auch um den Bau. 
Falls ich euer Interesse geweckt habe meldet euch bei mir.

Gruss Ulli


----------



## Ulli HH (11. März 2014)

*AW: Konstruktion von Teilen für den Angelsport?!*

Hallo Mitangler,
ich habe mein Anliegen heute selbst gelöst ohne großen Aufwand und Kosten. Ich habe einach eine Doppelkurbel von einer Shimano super x umgebaut und bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. Die Slammer lässt sich jederzeit auf die Originalkurbel zurück rüsten. Dies ist leider bei der Shimano nicht mehr möglich, da ich die Löcher in der Kurbel aufgebohrt habe. Aber seht selbst.

Gruss Ulli


----------

